# Natural Edge Mormon Poplar Bowl



## holmqer (Jan 27, 2012)

Natural Edge, end grain Mormon Poplar bowl. Thin enough that you can see light through it. Still quite wet, will let it slowly dry. No finish at the moment. Repeat of Jerry Sambrook demo at Central CT Woodturners meeting a few days ago.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 27, 2012)

Eric, I love looking at your projects, you make such a wide variety of things. 

NBGJ!:wink:


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe a dumb question, but what makes it a morman bowl?


----------



## holmqer (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Chris, I like variety!

Fibonacci, Mormon Poplar is a common alternate name for Lombardy Poplar. The tree was so characteristic of old Mormon settlements in Utah and other western states that it became synonymous with Mormons. Kirk DeHeer brought a good sized log with him when he came out here from Utah for The Woodworking Show and a demo at our turning club.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 29, 2012)

Great place for wood to come from.:biggrin:


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting.

My apologies on the spelling above.  I was not paying attention.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 29, 2012)

Jason, my bad also, I thought you spelled it correctly.


----------



## studioso (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful. 
A really timeless piece. 
I never turned a bowl, but aren't there issues when you include the pith?


----------



## holmqer (Jan 31, 2012)

Alex,

Thanks, yes there is always risk with keeping the pith. Some pieces survive, some do not.


----------



## firedkm (Feb 1, 2012)

I love the shape of that Bowl. I hope it dries out with out to much damage
Most of the bowls I have done with the pith have not survived.


----------

